# Wonderful 2012 HAS Conference St. Louis



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

Went to the HAS when it was in Frankfort,KY and thoroughly enjoyed it. We were going to HAS last year but wife had a stroke so we couldn't. Wanted to make this one this year but just couldn't with this economy. Should make it next year (God willng) since Cookeville is just a few hours away. I always enjoy being with other beeks and talkng shop and learning new techniques.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Just got home from St Louis. Had a great time at HAS. If it gets close to you definately go. Nice trade show and educational programs. Most talks geared to beginners.

Johnny


----------

